# What kind of absorbent layer do you use with fleece?



## thelmaandlouise (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm trying to decide what to use underneath the fleece in my rat cage. I'm using paper towels right now, but that's just until I can find something more permanent and I get my SCN (which should come in tomorrow ;D). I was just wondering; if you use fleece, what do you use to absorb? I've heard about some people using u-haul?? Is that washable? And where would I be able to find it?


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

http://www.revivalanimal.com/Drymate-Whelping-Box-Liner.html?

This is my go-to. Good fleece on top of cheap fleece on top of the pad.


----------



## Kokorobosoi (Jan 14, 2016)

I use puppy pee pads under all my fleece in cages


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Kokorobosoi said:


> I use puppy pee pads under all my fleece in cages


Make sure your rat don't eat any because it is likely to kill them if they do.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Before I switched to Aspen (I have two double critter nation cages), I used Uhaul pads under the fleece. Uhaul lads are better than towels because towel can unravel and trap rat toes...However, I would use Aspen instead, so much better, day and night kind of better


----------



## Love My Rats (Sep 3, 2015)

I just use an old clean piece of fleece under the the clean new fleece on the top


----------



## Kokorobosoi (Jan 14, 2016)

Gribouilli said:


> Kokorobosoi said:
> 
> 
> > I use puppy pee pads under all my fleece in cages
> ...



If any of my boys chewed or pulled at the fleece I would use something else. I'm lucky they leave the floor alone!!


----------



## iloveme88999 (Aug 5, 2015)

I just started using towels and hope my boys don't get stuck. I had a ferret who had a towel and it dead get a little shredded, but she never hurt herself. She got caught a couple of times but was able to remove her nail.


----------



## Wolfka (Jan 27, 2015)

I use a few layers of newspaper and it seems to work pretty well with 3 rats.


----------

